
Virgin Media goes offline for thousands - rjmunro
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52448607
======
paddez
For me, it seemed to keep going offline around :15-:20 every hour or so.

I also heard that it was also affecting a larger portion of Liberty Global
ISPs, and not just Virgin Media.

------
g3e0
I rely on 4g for my internet and mine was totally down yesterday (Tuesday)
afternoon until about midnight. SMS and calls weren't going through either.
Other people in my neighbourhood also experienced issues with both Virgin
Media and 4g.

The article doesn't seem to say where was affected, but does say it was fixed
Tuesday morning, which is not what I experienced.

Local news is reporting that the outage was due to a cable being accidentally
cut: [https://www.shropshirestar.com/news/2020/04/28/shropshire-
in...](https://www.shropshirestar.com/news/2020/04/28/shropshire-internet-
services-down-after-cable-accidentally-cut-in-telford/)

~~~
paddez
That was an unrelated localised issue. There's no details on the evening's
Libertal Global issues.

------
n4r9
Happened to me last night while playing a game on boardgamearena. Funnily
enough the other people on the game (who weren't with virgin) also got
disconnected. Added to the general confusion. I guess the website must be
using virgin media as an isp as well. I was losing anyway.

